# Luxating Patella due to trauma



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Hi... I'm new to the forums (this is my first post).

My 15 month pup, Honey recently had an injury while staying with friends (I was away on business). She slipped down a few steps and dislocated her knee. She never showed any signs of knee problems at all.

My friend took Honey to the vet who gave xrays and said it was a grade 4 luxating patella, but since it was due to trauma, wait it out for a week and see if it slips back in. While there has been some improvement (4 days later), she still limps most of the time. We go back to the Vet in 2 days, and I am debating whether surgery was what I should do - I see in most cases this is recommended, but since this is a first time issue, and it doesn't seem to be slipping back & forth.. I'd like to avoid it.

My question is, has anyone on here dealt with a similar issue, and does anyone have any recommendations on how to deal with it?

Thank you... 

Meredith and Honey


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, no experience with this but wanted to welcome you both to the forum. Sorry about Honey's injury - hope it can be handled without surgery.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a pomeranian with luxating patellas, but it was not due to trauma. In her case, surgery was the only way to make things better. As she got older and used her legs more, the kneecap would have a more difficult time staying in place and it would get progressively worse. It it my understanding that all luxating patellas are that way, regardless of cause. Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

My Coton had luxating patella surgery as the result of trauma (although his knee was weak to start with. I might suggest giving the knee more than 4 days of rest. My vet recommended 2 weeks of total restriction - only walked, on a leash, into the yard to potty with a round of anti-inflammatories. At that point, because his knee had gotten worse I saw an orthopedic surgeon for a 2nd opinion.

The surgery and recovery were rough but I'm glad we had it done - Cody shows no signs of his injury.

Good Luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know about a luxating patella due to trauma. Did your vet say it should return to normal? I would imagine you will have to wait and see how well the leg does after some rest. I hope your little one won't need surgery but if she does, it seems to be a pretty common surgery and all the dogs that I've heard had it, they did well.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome messages!

My vet said I should walk her and let her try to pop it in. I've been letting her have some limited play time outside (on leash). Now I am concerned that I should have been resting it the whole time? The vet said it should slip back in, but maybe I've been doing the wrong thing. She is on anti-imflammatories now. I will restrict her movement for the next 2 days before the vet appt.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HoneyBunny said:


> Thanks for the welcome messages!
> 
> My vet said I should walk her and let her try to pop it in. I've been letting her have some limited play time outside (on leash). Now I am concerned that I should have been resting it the whole time? The vet said it should slip back in, but maybe I've been doing the wrong thing. She is on anti-imflammatories now. I will restrict her movement for the next 2 days before the vet appt.


I love the pic! She's so cute! So are you saying the kneecap is still out of position? I guess I just thought the vet would've put it back in place. :doh: I haven't had that happen before so I don't know. I sure hope it goes back in place.


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

I think it is still out of position - at least I assume so - since she is still hopping around. The problem is that since I was out of town, my friends brought her to the vet. He said he thought it should slip back into place so come back in a week. I spoke to him and his assistant 3 times - but haven't brought her back yet. I keep coming up with questions for them.. I came back Saturday after their office hours, and they have limited hours on Sunday, so I didn't speak to them then either. I teach, so my last day before 2 months off is Friday - I figured that I would get 2nd opinions and schedule surgery if needed then.

Thanks - your dogs are beautiful too!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Meredith & Honey-so happy you're finally here!

I hope sweet Honey is feeling better today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to you Meredith and Honey, she's so cute! I don't know anything about luxating patellas but wanted to say HI!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

Thanks again and HI everyone 

Honey is doing a lot better today.. Still limping but she is putting more weight on it, and she is in a very energetic & playful mood.

I really do not think she has this very badly, I am going to speak to the Vet and if he really pushes for it, I will ask for the xrays and get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's a good idea to get a second opinion before considering surgery. I'm glad she's doing better today!


----------

